# advice on nappy rash!!!



## baby whisper

hi the last few days my daughter has been diagnosed with a viral infection or bacterial infection just waiting for the results to confirm witch on as she has had bad diarrhea as well she has also developed a nappy rash witch is making her very uncountable i have been covering her in sudocrem but it doesn't seem to be helping I'm just wondering if there is any tips or anything else i can buy her to help it any advice would be great 
                      love baby wisper


----------



## *Kim*

Hiya

I always used sudo cream on Joe but he got a rash once which was awful and sudo wouldnt touch it. i was told Metanium was really good. You dont need to use loads and it cleared it up in no time. Its a horrible yellow colour but really good. I have reccommended it loads of times.

Good luck
Love Kim x x x


----------



## Fee

Was just going to recommend the same thing Kim. Clears it up in a jiffy


Fee x


----------



## baby whisper

thanks all i will go and buy this today and try it it sounds good stuf hopefully it will do the trick
                          love baby wisper


----------



## dawnybabes

Hi

Drapolene cream is excellent as well - if it doesn't clear up soon make sure it isn't thrush (my little boy got it after an infection) - this will need cream from the doc's.

Hope she gets better

Dawn x


----------



## Ann

hi,

both of my girls get quite bad nappy rash and we were advised to put the metanium or sudocrem on then cover that with vaseline and it works every time!!

Ann x


----------



## baby whisper

hi all 

were are you ladies getting this matanium from? i have been looking for it everywere the only thing i managed to get was kamillosan this is like a thick yellow and its kind of like Vaseline and doesn't smell to good could this be the same but in a diffrent name? 
                      thanks all
                        baby wisper


----------



## *Kim*

Hi

I got Metanium in Boots. You have to ask for it.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## baby whisper

thanks kim
     love 
      bw


----------



## KarenM

Baby Whisper

I use Kamillosan on my girls if they have nappy rash.  Its available in most Supermarkets and clears it up really well.

Karen x


----------



## baby whisper

hi all thanks for the advice i used Kamillosan  £4.99 from boots for Mia's nappy rash and it has now gone it cleared up in no time 
                                  love baby wisper


----------

